# To take Legal Action or Not???? This lady abused my horse!



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

IMO, you have no leg to stand on. You entrusted your horse to her without a written agreement as to your horses care. It should have been your responsibility to check that your horse was being cared for.

The way I see it, the only thing you can do is report her over the horses currently in her care.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

My thoughts exactly, Tracer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that story is too confusing. I cannot make heads nor tails of what happened in what order. but, I agree you do not have the ability to sue, as you had no written agreement.

why did you not check up on your horse while it was in her care?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

States have different livestock laws. I think your best bet would be to consult a lawyer, they can tell you if you might have a case or not.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I agree with everyone else. If you weren't following his care and checking up on him, you can't build a case on hear say.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry can't even get through the post, I need paragraphs or I panic


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Sure, you _can _sue her. Would you win? I would guess not.

But you can definitely consult with a lawyer and see what they say.


Sorry for your loss! It sounds like a difficult one to process.
[I went ahead and added some paragraphs for you so it's easier to read, I hope you don't mind!]


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> [I went ahead and added some paragraphs for you so it's easier to read, I hope you don't mind!]


THANK YOU, now I can read it.

Now I have read it, no I don't think you have a winnable case, too much reliance on hearsay.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Agree with others..and why did you NOT go check on your horse every month or so?! You still owned him and he was still YOUR responsibility. I don't care how good a person may be or act....I feel for the horse.


----------



## coco4copra (Nov 24, 2015)

I have physical proof from professionals that he was in really bad shape, I have before and after photos, and I have many witnesses that worked there or boarded there that said they would back me up in court. I did not live anywhere close to the barn where he was being kept so I had no idea that this was going on plus like I said she is manipulative and aggressive. So when I knew something wasn't right I sent a farrier over there that I knew to do his feet and he said they were bad and that his body condition was bad. There were years there that he looked fine it was just this past year she took him and ran with what ever she wanted to do or not do with him as far as care and told me he was getting all this feed and not gaining much weight. So i started talking to the employees and that is when the truth started coming out. At that point I hooked up the trailer and drove down and got him. I just told her that he was being sent to NC to be sold because I didn't want her to know how upset I was. it would have turned into a confrontation. This lady has a bad character profile and a lot of the police officers and judges in this town know about her slime ways. I just want justice for my poor animal may he rest in peace. She has also been reported many times about the condition of her animals and Louisiana has done nothing. She has been there for over 20 years!


----------



## coco4copra (Nov 24, 2015)

Sry first post on this forum or any forum ever for that matter. My apologies plus I am out of sorts at this time in my life.


----------



## coco4copra (Nov 24, 2015)

And he was technically under a boarding contract just not a leasing contract


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The time to act would have been when the farrier told you he was in bad condition. Do you have actual clear photographic evidence of his changing conditions? Vet report detailing his condition when you bought him home? Without documented proof you have a really weak case.

Agree with everyone else, you should of checked on him, sounds like you know the place was flaky, yet you boarded there for years....something is not right with this whole story frankly


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

With hindsight you would have been better to keep a check on his care. But I wonder why no-one has said something to you sooner, everyone there knows what has been going on but done nothing? They are all equally guilty of abuse IMO.

If you can prove you have paid for services that were not carried out (farrier, vet) you may have some claim.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Honestly you should have made the time to go check on him.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

coco4copra said:


> I have physical proof from professionals that he was in really bad shape, I have before and after photos, and I have many witnesses that worked there or boarded there that said they would back me up in court. I did not live anywhere close to the barn where he was being kept so I had no idea that this was going on plus like I said she is manipulative and aggressive. So when I knew something wasn't right I sent a farrier over there that I knew to do his feet and he said they were bad and that his body condition was bad. There were years there that he looked fine it was just this past year she took him and ran with what ever she wanted to do or not do with him as far as care and told me he was getting all this feed and not gaining much weight. So i started talking to the employees and that is when the truth started coming out. At that point I hooked up the trailer and drove down and got him. I just told her that he was being sent to NC to be sold because I didn't want her to know how upset I was. it would have turned into a confrontation. This lady has a bad character profile and a lot of the police officers and judges in this town know about her slime ways. I just want justice for my poor animal may he rest in peace. She has also been reported many times about the condition of her animals and Louisiana has done nothing. She has been there for over 20 years!


 what I find odd is that so many people knew and stayed at this place and did nothing about anything. Don';t waste your time on a lawyer. If anything you could try small claims but it is timely and costs a few hundred bucks before it is all said and done.
I personally would make her life a living hell. Write up a report on www,ripoffreport.com Call animal control, call any animal rights people in your area, post on Craiglist your story and FB. As long as you don't say things that are not true she can't come back on you.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Abuse is a criminal charge, IIRC. It generally requires a lot to legally abuse a stock animal - blood, scars, hideous feet, severe neglect, etc.

A lawsuit is for damages. Typically money, and the upper limit is usually the value of the damage - so the cost of the horse. The amount is usually reduced by any proportion the jury believes is attributable to the complainant's fault.

All of which varies from state to state. Unless this is a million dollar horse, I doubt a lawyer would take your case. You could try small claims. ANYTHING can happen in a small claims court...but I honestly think you have no case at all. Your horse, your responsibility.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

coco4copra said:


> I did not live anywhere close to the barn where he was being kept so I had no idea that this was going on


This was your horse. You should make it your business to* know* what is going on. 

Playing the naive card doesn't work. 



coco4copra said:


> So when I knew something wasn't right I sent a farrier over there that I knew to do his feet and he said they were bad and that his body condition was bad. There were *years* there that he looked fine it was just this past year she took him and ran with what ever she wanted to do or not do with him as far as care and told me he was getting all this feed and not gaining much weight.


If you suspect something, you don't let it progress for YEARS. 



coco4copra said:


> The past year and a half I let my trainer use him for lessons in exchange for board.


Now I'm confused. You say he was only there for 1 1/2 years ... yet you also say this has been going on for *years*?



coco4copra said:


> Now I am hearing these stories from people that worked at the previous barn I rescued him from and told me he was crippled lame, the worst that they had seen.


So he was already lame when you bought him. 

Why are you blaming this lady for making him lame, when he already had serious issues when you purchased him?




coco4copra said:


> So i started talking to the employees and that is when the truth started coming out.


And these people continue to work for her despite her 20 years of supposed animal abuse? 

Doesn't sound right to me.




coco4copra said:


> Now my horse is dead, my whole financial plan is toast, and I more than mad at her for what she did to my horse and to me. I want to take legal action but only if it will hold up in court I can't afford to loose because I don't have anything to pay a lawyer if I loose.


There's no way I think you would win. 

I am truly sorry for the loss of your horse and for what abuse you claim he received. I am sorry you got into the situation that you did, but ultimately, it is YOUR responsibility to ensure the well-being of your horse. This is why we ALWAYS recommended checking on your horse when it is in the care of a trainer or another barn. It is _your _horse and therefore _your _responsibility. Let it be a hard lesson learned to not have the wool pulled over your eyes again.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Firstly, I am truly sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine the pain you are in right now and the deep sense of loss you must feel. 

I agree with the others. There is really no point in pursuing this. You cannot build a case on hearsay, there needs to be hard physical evidence. As well, the barn owner could argue that the horse had problems and was a hard keeper before the horse ever got there. The horse is now gone, and with it you have lost your biggest piece of evidence. 

Damages cannot be accounted for, because the horse is now gone. It's just too big of a stretch to be a viable case. 

I feel like you are acting out of grief and vengeance at this point, and all this is going to do is shoot yourself in the foot - mentally and financially. The barn owner could also counter-sue you for libel if she feels it has affected her business, as well as spending money, time, and taking time from your own work and life to pursue this. It is just not worth the outcome. 

If you feel the other horses in her care are being abused, report it to Animal Control.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

You say you want justice...what does that mean...your horse is gone. Can't fix that.


----------



## coco4copra (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes I did when I could and if I needed to deliver feed I did. he would get better then recently it got bad.


----------



## coco4copra (Nov 24, 2015)

I got him out of there 2 weeks after the farrier went when i had a trailer to go get him sry I couldn't get there quicker but that was the only time I had to go get him


----------



## coco4copra (Nov 24, 2015)

yes I paid her for vet and farrier work that was not done on my horse


----------



## coco4copra (Nov 24, 2015)

He was fine there for many years it was only bad the last year as stated before


----------



## coco4copra (Nov 24, 2015)

I have found some comments to be helpful others have not read the posts properly. everything went down hill the past year. I checked on him when I was able. Once he looked fine the next not so much so I sent feed that got stolen and fed to her other horses. I am sure because he did not look better after when I went back. that is when i sent the farrier and got in touch with the employees. As soon as I was able I went and got him. I did what I was able to do with my modest wages, resources, and schedule. It is not easy to get out there she terrorizes people that leave. I am now actually dealing with that. She has just recently started to harass me on Facebook. I need support not accusations. How do I make it to were she can not own or care for animals because clearly she is not able? I have recently heard stories that he was so lame he wouldn't come out of the stall. But when I told her i was coming miraculously he was always sound when i was there???? WTF He was in pain that I had no idea. I want justice for all the animals not just mine so help me out and stop questioning me. I know my process in this story was just and I did what ever I absolutely could.


----------



## coco4copra (Nov 24, 2015)

And to clear up how long he was there.... I paid board and he looked fine for those years when she leased him the past year and a half that past year it was a rollercoaster of good and bad then the last 6 months all bad. I am so sry I did not give detailed description. I feel like I am being accused when I know I did what I was supposed to do when I was able. I know for a fact people lease their horses out of state and they do just fine with out people checking up on him every other week or every month. When I was able to go home I saw him. Sorry work did not allow me to be there more often but when you trust someone do something after you have taken care of them and their children before you would think they have your best interest at heart as well as your horse. Sry if I am defensive but some of these comments are just jabs. I feel like some are just trying to find inconsistencies in my story but it is a long very detailed one and I tried to keep it short as possible with the information that was relevant to what I needed help with. Bottom line i let her use my horse for lessons and she ran him in to the ground. Even the hose water would make him fall to the ground, found that out after I LEFT!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The horse is gone, you have no case, it died with your horse. So sorry for your loss, remember the good things about him.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

coco4copra said:


> I know for a fact people lease their horses out of state and they do just fine with out people checking up on him every other week or every month.


The difference is that the majority of those people have written contracts. If you had a written contract that said along the lines of 'Name agrees to provide all necessary care for Horse and agrees that Horse will be returned to Owner in a healthy condition', it would be a different matter.

Also, you could have requested regular photo updates. I lease two horses, one with a 'contract' and one without. The one with a contract came 4 hours to me, and for the past 18 months his owner was uncontactable and seemingly had no interest in how their horse was. The horse without the contract came 1 hour to me, and the owners enjoy regular updates via Facebook.

I understand why you would be feeling defensive (I have felt similar here on occasion), but everyone here is saying the truth - you made a mistake in trusting this woman, and unfortunately there is nothing you can do to recoup your losses.

If this woman is harrassing you, take a copy of the messages to the police. Encourage the other people who witnessed the mistreatment of animals in her care to report her. The more people who report her to animal control, the more likely it is that something will be done.

It isn't fair that your horse suffered as he did. I'm sure all of us here wish the woman would get what is coming to her if everything you were told by others is correct. You will learn from this experience though, as unpleasant as it was.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

coco4copra said:


> I have found some comments to be helpful others have not read the posts properly. everything went down hill the past year. I checked on him when I was able. Once he looked fine the next not so much so I sent feed that got stolen and fed to her other horses. I am sure because he did not look better after when I went back. that is when i sent the farrier and got in touch with the employees. As soon as I was able I went and got him. I did what I was able to do with my modest wages, resources, and schedule. It is not easy to get out there she terrorizes people that leave. I am now actually dealing with that. She has just recently started to harass me on Facebook. I need support not accusations. How do I make it to were she can not own or care for animals because clearly she is not able? I have recently heard stories that he was so lame he wouldn't come out of the stall. But when I told her i was coming miraculously he was always sound when i was there???? WTF He was in pain that I had no idea. I want justice for all the animals not just mine so help me out and stop questioning me. I know my process in this story was just and I did what ever I absolutely could.


If you don't like theses questions you really won't like the ones you'll be asked in Court.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

You said you sent a farrier out. At any point did you send a vet out? Someone that was authorized to assess and document his condition that would give you evidence to provide in court? Otherwise, you won't have a case. Medical records would reveal a lot, but hearsay from barn help and the farrier is not gonna hold up in court. You would also have to somehow prove that she wasn't feeding or caring for him and that it was not some pre-existing condition, untreated, that caused him to go down.

How old was the horse?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I can understand getting defensive to what people are saying. I've been in that position too, on these forums. Sometimes the truth is ugly and it's really hard to wrap your head around what exactly happened. 



coco4copra said:


> But when I told her i was coming miraculously he was always sound when i was there????


Lesson learned --> you show up unannounced when you know your horse's health isn't where you want it. It is your horse and you can check on your horse whenever you want. She very easily could have given him a tube of bute or otherwise when she knew you were coming, to mask problems. 




coco4copra said:


> yes I paid her for vet and farrier work that was not done on my horse


Lesson learned --> Why didn't you have regular contact with the vet and farrier? If you would have, then you would have known they did not work on your horse, when she told you they did. Not to mention you should at least be getting receipts for these types of things anyway, to keep a detailed health history on your horse (which is always a good idea).




coco4copra said:


> It is not easy to get out there she terrorizes people that leave. I am now actually dealing with that. She has just recently started to harass me on Facebook.


As was already stated, keep record of all of this and present it to the police. Have your attorney send a letter to her to tell her to stop communicating with you.




coco4copra said:


> I want justice for all the animals not just mine so help me out and stop questioning me.


That's fine, but as Natasha pointed out, you are going to get questioned a lot worse than us if you try to take legal action against her in court. You have to have solid PROOF and you have to have your ducks in a row. 

Again, though, I really don't think you would win.



coco4copra said:


> Bottom line i let her use my horse for lessons and she ran him in to the ground. Even the hose water would make him fall to the ground


I am curious: If he was SO lame, how was she able to continue to use him for lessons?




coco4copra said:


> How do I make it to were she can not own or care for animals because clearly she is not able?


You report her to Animal Control and they check it out.




coco4copra said:


> She has also been reported many times about the condition of her animals and Louisiana has done nothing. She has been there for over 20 years!
> 
> And to clear up how long he was there.... I paid board and he looked fine for those years when she leased him the past year and a half that past year it was a rollercoaster of good and bad then the last 6 months all bad.


I am confused. Sounds like you've kept your horse there for YEARS, but she's been reported many times in the past?? Why did you continue to keep your horse there when she's been reported multiple times to animal control?

Either she's been an animal abuser for 20 years and you still chose to keep your horse there, or things only recently went downhill for her in the past year or so. Is she in financial trouble that has only recently caused her trouble with keeping the horses?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Unquestioning support is not what you will get here- you asked if you have a case, people have given you their honest and experienced opinions. This forum is very good for honest opinions. 

Also, suing this woman in civil court will not prevent her from owning more animals, only a court order from a criminal case will be able to do that. The legal system does not work the way you appear to be thinking it does. 

If you want the opinion of a lawyer, you may be able to find one who will consult with you for a low fee, as many of them do this for 30-minute consultations. There might also be a law school nearby where law students will be able to consult with you.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My two cents worth. Xrays don't always tell us what's going on because they don't show soft tissue. Navicular often shows normal on xrays yet the horse can be dead lame. A horse that's sore in both fronts will be reluctant to canter, will not want to jump and will likely lose weight no matter how many groceries are fed.


----------

